# lirc - hauppauge pvr350 - ir blaster problem

## darkpenguin

Good Evening All -

I am having trouble getting lirc setup and configured properly on my new install.  I am using a Hauppauge PVR350 and an ir blaster (www.irblaster.info) to change the channels on my dish receiver.  I have had this working on my last install, but have been unable to get it this time.

When I send this:

irsend --device=/dev/lircd1 SEND_ONCE $REMOTE_NAME $digit

Absolutely nothing happens.  I know before it is said and done I need to compile in hauppauge, but that will not work either.  When changin lirc_devices to both serial and hauppauge, I receive an error saying I can not use more than one driver.  When I use "all" it errors out to.

Anybody have any ideas?

Here are some more details:

I emerged lirc using :

USE="transmitter" emerge -av lirc

Kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8

lirc-0.8.0-r5

make.conf:

```

LIRC_DEVICES="serial"

```

init.d/lircd:

```

start() {

   ebegin "Starting lircd"

   start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile /var/run/lircd1.pid --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/lircd -- --driver=default --device=/dev/lirc/1 --output=/dev/lircd1 --pidfile=/var/run/lircd1.pid --listen

   start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile /var/run/lircd.pid --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/lircd -- --driver=default --device=/dev/lirc/0 --output=/dev/lircd --pidfile=/var/run/lircd.pid --connect=localhost:8765

   eend $?

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Stopping lircd"

   start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/lircd1.pid --exec /usr/sbin/lircd -- --pidfile=/var/run/lircd1.pid

   start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/lircd.pid --exec /usr/sbin/lircd -- --pidfile=/var/run/lircd.pid

   eend $?

}

```

/etc/conf.d/lirc :

```

 LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc/0"

 LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc/1"

```

----------

## dspahn

www.gentoo-wiki.com. I was looking through one of their walkthroughs, and it may have addressed your problem. Check out the sections on LIRC- it covers multiple Hauppauge remotes, ad I think there was one on the PVR-350 remote.

HTH

----------

